# اريد معرفة معلومات عن انتاج الاكياس البلاستيك



## eng_soly (11 سبتمبر 2011)

*السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
اعرفكم اولا بنفسى
المهندس احمد حسن سليمان

اريد الاستفسار عن مشروع لانتاج اكياس البلاستيك ولكن من احد عنده خبره جيده بهذا المشروع حتى اتعرف منه على اخر التطورات فى هذه الصناعة واتعرف ايضا على اسعار المواد الخام 

وجزاكم الله خيرا*
:34:​


----------



## eng.emad sara (7 نوفمبر 2012)

ممكن تدخل على اليوتيوب وتشوف فيديوهات كتير وفى شركات كثيره على النت انا مهتم مثلك وعاوز اعمل المشروع ده


----------

